# New 30 Gallon Aquarium Questions



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

So I just bought a new 30 gallon tank with an AquaClear 70 filter and a submersible heater.

But before I put the water in and start cycling, I need to choose a few things.

First I need some substrate. I'm planning on using Black Tahitian Moon Sand. I know it's a bit expensive, but it's worth it for the look I'm trying to achieve

Second I need a stand. Any opinions on what kind of stand is best? I'm thinking about one of these Stingray stands at a LFS








But I was wondering if I could just pick a TV stand from Ikea instead something like...








This tank is going in the living room, so I want it to look really nice and somewhat modern. But I don't want an unreliable stand to collapse and send 30 gallons of water pouring onto the floor...

In essence this is the type of look I'm trying to achieve with my aquarium









As for fish, I'm not sure what type I want yet. Maybe a few angels or Cichlids. I guess that's something I can consult with the guys at the fish store later on.

I'm just looking for some opinions on what to look out for and what not when starting a new aquarium.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

if you opt for that TV stand, make sure it can support a heavy aquarium. They are definitely heavier than a flatscreen when filled!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a good start, I wouldn't use the tv stand though. It's more for the peace of mind than anything else.
Also, you might want to check to see if Black Tahitian Moon Sand will shift your pH. If it does, depending on your fish, it might not be a good choice.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The TV stand at the current state will not hold the weight od a 30G tank full. So you either reinforce it or choose the stand from BA if there is no big difference in the price. Just for your own piece of mind.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Bio-Gold said:


> In essence this is the type of look I'm trying to achieve with my aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with others about the TV stand -- not strong enough. Also, most of these things are made of MDF fibreboard that swells and crumbles when it gets wet.

As for fish, you may or may not get better advice here than at a store. While some store employees are very knowledgable, a lot of them only think they are, and/or go by "the customer is always right".

A thirty gallon aquarium is not really large enough if you want a group of mbuna like in the picture. Angels are not compatible with mbuna. Personally I like well-planted tanks with groups of relatively small fish -- it can look like a cube of nature sitting in your living room. You can use low tech methods to have an attractive planted tank at minimum expense. Check out some of the pictures in the Planted Tank Photo forum here.

For substrate, if you want black sand, you can get sandblasting sand cheaply in bulk from several places, or buy it for $1 per pound from Menagerie. If you don't intend to have rooted plants, you only need 1/2 - 1" to cover the bottom. If you go with hard water fish, you can use play sand or jointing sand or concrete sand that you can get at building supply stores. It's usually a medium brown gray in color. If you want white sand, there's pool filter sand.

I hope these ideas help. Feel free to ask more questions. Most people here are very helpful, and know that it's better to ask a stupid question than to make a stupid mistake.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want cichlids and only have a 30 gallon tank I suggest shelldwellers or dwarfs. like Apistogramma or Neolamprologus, julidochromis,

I really like them they have a ton of personality best kept in species only tanks the shellies will have a hard time playing nice with other species in a 30 gallon.

I find these guys a little more sensitive than the larger cichlids.

Some older solid wood furniture can look nice and support a 30 gallon tank. look at garage sales and kijiji.


----------



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

bae said:


> For substrate, if you want black sand, you can get sandblasting sand cheaply in bulk from several places, or buy it for $1 per pound from Menagerie. If you don't intend to have rooted plants, you only need 1/2 - 1" to cover the bottom. If you go with hard water fish, you can use play sand or jointing sand or concrete sand that you can get at building supply stores. It's usually a medium brown gray in color. If you want white sand, there's pool filter sand.


Would it be $1 per pound without tax? Just trying to see whether or not it'd be worth the trip going downtown for, seeing as Big Al's charges 24.99 for a bag of 20lb. Also what exactly is "flourite" sand?

My tank is around 30x12 L/W and I was wondering how much sand I would need to have to have the depth at around 1 inch. I think 25 pounds would be enough.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You can do what you're after.

Get an aquarium stand. Don't put an aquarium on a stand made for a TV. Any aquarium stand from an aquarium store that is the proper dimensions will do. I have 2 stingray stands. They're fine. They don't look particularly fancy and sort of cheapen the room they're in. They used to be called 'moneysaver' stands but were renamed .

In a 29G standard tank you can _get away with_, but really shouldn't, a setup similar to what you're after with

1M 3F Labidochromis caeruleus
1M 4F Pseudotropheus demasoni

Should you? No. Can you? Yes. A friend has had this exact setup for six years with no losses and no significant issues. Realistically though, that's more a setup for a 40 gallon.

What you could do more safely is 1m 8f Pseudotropheus saulosi.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Question, What difference in materials do they use on these Stingray tanks I thought they were the same material (or same in quality strength) as most ikea furniture. they are both laminated press board.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Question, What difference in materials do they use on these Stingray tanks I thought they were the same material (or same in quality strength) as most ikea furniture. they are both laminated press board.


Pressboard isn't all the same dude.

It's pretty decent quality pressboard. Definitely better than it was a few years ago. They are still not great quality, suffer from 'wobble' if you don't horizontally reinforce, etc. I have two though and they're fine.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Dude those stingray stands are the cheapest pieces of stuff.

Here is a metal table (coffee table) would look nicer than a stingray and probably cheaper.

I have a white one of these Ikea TV stands that has been holding a 20 gallon tank for around 10 years.

wonder what his dude was doing with this TV stand?


----------

